# Art Institute of Houston



## dki9 (Sep 13, 2003)

It's almost here, the day I've been waiting for. School starts Monday, and yesterday I picked up my books and my knife set. I've been playing with the knives, getting a feel for them, and I just can't wait to start. Just thought I'd let you all know...


----------



## chef gravy (Sep 2, 2003)

I start Monday as well at the Art Institute in Chicago. Good luck


----------



## dki9 (Sep 13, 2003)

Thank you and good luck to you. I hope your first day turned out as fun as mine was. The Chef/Instructor is hilarious, looks like it'll be a blast. Tomorrow we make white stock and brown stock, and get to play with our knives in class. Fun stuff. I am just psyched. Now to get back to the insane amount of homework that was assigned...


----------



## dki9 (Sep 13, 2003)

Well the first two days of skills went fine, I didn't chop off any appendages or anything. Knife skills are gonna take some getting used to since I've been doing it wrong for a bit. Stock was fun but it smelled so good and we didn't get to taste it. Oh well I'm sure there will be plenty to taste as the semester moves along. That's it for now, until next time!


----------



## dki9 (Sep 13, 2003)

Well the second week is almost over already, it seems like such a blur. Skills class is moving along fine, although i still have yet to learn not to stick my thumb out to hold things as I cut them; the instructor said I probably won't learn till I chop off a tip. He's a great instructor. My Safety and Sanitation class teacher is great also, and I have him for Dimensions also. I'm still skeptical about the Concepts and Theories teacher also. Will keep updating as the semester progresses.

We've made Consomme, Minestrone, Split Pea Soup, and Cream of Mushroom. Now this may seem like old hat to some, but I am just amazed because I've never had such attention to detail before. I've always seen it but never realized the lengths it goes to is what I'm trying to say. Sorry, a bit tired here if this seems incoherent. I look forward to your thoughts and will be updating soon.


----------

